# Asurion question



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Hai everyone just a quick question does asurion still carry the tbolt my screen cracked and need a new one but I don't want n e thing but the thunderbolt

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's doubtful anyone but asurion or one of their representatives is aware of their stock levels, you can always call their Verizon insurance division to speak with a representative directly:

1-888-881-2622

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk!


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Ohh understandable thanks for the reply manng =]

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

More than likely yes they have plenty of bolts in stock for replacement. I remember after the Dinc was discontinued people was still getting dincs as replacemnts long after the phone was stopped being sold in the stores.


----------



## mosone (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes,asurion still has thunderbolt replacements. I'm a vzw rep..had to enter a claim last Wednesday. Probably not going to Change any time soon...as a matter of fact,they STILL have original incredible replacements to this day.


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies u guys are very helpful


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

A used Tbolt from Asurian still costs a hundred bucks right? That's a lot for an old refurbed tbolt imo.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

recDNA said:


> A used Tbolt from Asurian still costs a hundred bucks right? That's a lot for an old refurbed tbolt imo.


 and try to buy one used. You looking in the $150 range. Atleast getting one through the insurance if there's a problem they send another. Buy one used and there's a problem with it well your screwed. Reason why there's a deductible is because they don't want people to abuse the system of oh a scratch on my screen? I'll get it replaced by insurance. Seen this happen with phones under warranty a lot.

So you still think $100 is a lot for an old refurbished phone? Also remember most people sent the phones back because they said it had bad battery life and was in pristine condition.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

